# Fuel pouring out the carburetor but it run.



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

I needed a snow blower fast and asked my friend for is old one. It run but its pouring fuel ou the air intake and oil smell like old fuel. I need to fix this problem. I think a new needle and gasket will fix it what do you think?? Also in the full rebuild kit there is a red o-ring im wondering where its supposed to go?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would start by pulling the float bowl and see if the needle or float is sticking. i could be wrong but pretty sure if you need a new seat you have to replace the entire carb. if the oil smell like gas the engine has likely been flooded and it will need an oil change or 2 but you may want to get fuel issue sorted out first.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

If that has the plastic fuel transfer tube in the carburetor you are better off replacing the whole carburetor.
The needle seat is non replaceable, it uses the Viton tip needle which wears, usually just replace the needle #696136
Carburetor part # 796122


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Yes it have the plastic fuel transfer tube. The old seal is very thin like it shrinked... And there is some "rust" on the aluminum surface. If i replace the carburetor should i only buy original one or is there some upgrade?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Even though I rebuilt my riding mower carb, seat and all, for a snowblower, I would just get the 12.00 - 15.00 replacement from Amazon and be done with it.

I have those on 2 of my snowblowers and they work just fine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm with the cheap replacement camp for a craftsman.

easy-peasy

oh, ya. change the oil. then run engine for awhile and change again. gas in crankcase is not nice.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Do you have a link to those cheap carb??? I bought de seal and needle but if it fail i will buy a card for this winter. I want a brand new ariens but its not happening this winter 😞


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

just search 796122 on amazon or ebay and you should come up with a carb that looks just like the one on your machine


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

I installed the new seal and needle and it hold vacuum. Now its time to go freeze my ✋.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Seam to be all good, I filled the tank and i will see tomorrow. Before the fix you could smell the engine was very hot and not running properly. Will do the oil change tomorrow. And replace the pull rope and drive cable... At leas i cleared the 20cm of my driveway very happy all this in 24 hours!


----------

